# Anyone like Spaniels?



## Reaper941 (Oct 24, 2009)

Well it's a hello from Molly and Chester.

Molly is a 2 year old working Springer Spaniel (Springle Spangle..)

Chester is a 1 year old working Cocker Spaniel (Haven't thought of this one yet! Cocker Spongle?)

Molly doing what Springers do best..










Chester









Molly looking majestic.










Chester making things difficult.










Molly looking not so majestic..










"Ooh, what's that?"










Anyway folks, enjoy the pictures; I've got plenty more where that came from. No doubt my partner will hijack this account and coo over all your fluffy little pets.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I love the one under the bed.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*wonderful pictures  and wicked animals *


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

They are gorgeous x


----------



## Reaper941 (Oct 24, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> I love the one under the bed.


Plenty more where that came from. That's called being "Chestered." He loves to show people his chin. Don't yawn infront of him or *muffle*










See my legs sticking out from underneath?

He DID get tickled for that though.












rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *wonderful pictures  and wicked animals *


Thank you. 



Spaniel mad said:


> They are gorgeous x


Well you clearly like Spaniels, lol, thanks.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

I only have 5 lol 3 Springers and 2 cockers


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Great pictures. He's beatiful


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

i love the pics ...beautfull dogs would love one again one day .


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs...beautiful pics.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Great pictures. Oh Springers i love em, the best dogs in the whole world!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Ive had 3 got 2 now Harvey is 9 years and Molly is 16 months been swimming this morning in a large country park and a huge lake harvey loves the ducks or hates them whichever way you look at it, he would love to eat one or he thinks he would, ime sure he would run a mile if one got too close, his swimming isnt great so ime sure he only acts brave cos he knows he would never be brave enough to swim so far as to catch one.

Molly just follows whatever harvey does, she's the champ swimmer, lovely natured little girl loves everyone to love her.

It amazes me how whenever you see a springer off lead enjoying doing what springer love to do chase around, exploring everything you can spot its a springer a mile away the same gaits, nose down tail going like a propella but all have their owns little something unique to them ive had 3 all did the above but everyone has/had their own little quirks, personalities.

Once a springer owner always a springer owner.


----------



## Reaper941 (Oct 24, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> It amazes me how whenever you see a springer off lead enjoying doing what springer love to do chase around, exploring everything you can spot its a springer a mile away the same gaits, nose down tail going like a propella but all have their owns little something unique to them ive had 3 all did the above but everyone has/had their own little quirks, personalities.
> 
> Once a springer owner always a springer owner.


Thanks, and never a truer word spoken.

Found some other pictures..










Springer Heaven..










"My ball! My ball! My ball! MY BALL!"









"Got it, see?"










"Miiiiine"


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Fab Piccies 

Doing exactly what spaniels love to do


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Great pic's I've got a 2yr old springer Ben and a 7month cocker both working. 

The best breed ever


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

gorgeous!!! 
Love spaniels


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

Great photos your dogs are gorgeous


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

They are both lovely, i adore spaniels


----------

